# new question



## Skip (Dec 15, 2008)

today i finally got petey to take a treat, (millett), seems she loves it. i'm using the clicker just before offering it to her. small strides are working. my new question is this. twice today she was walking back and forth on her perch and crying or mumbling in a very soft voice. does anyone know what this means. she seems relaxed at the time. thanks again for all the advice. skip


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It sounds to me like she wants to come out and play


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

When Lola wants attention, either to have her head and neck scratched, or the desire to come out of her cage, Lola will dance back and forth on her perch. Sometimes slowly, sometimes she crazily goes back and forth, depending on how long she has been in her cage or gotten attention.


----------



## Skip (Dec 15, 2008)

*i'll try letting petey out again*

if this little mewing sound and the little dance across the perch means she wants to come out i'll try again. i still have a couple fingers left from yesterdays experience. we'll see what happens. thanks skip


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree! It sounds like she wants to come out!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

yes it does sound like she wants out. My two cockatiels willl do the same thing


----------

